# Probiotics Reviews



## David

I'd like to get some anecdotal evidence as to your experiences with probiotics.  I feel it could be potentially beneficial for others interested in probiotics.  Please respond to this thread with:

*If you have Crohn's, UC, or other forum of IBD:*
*Brand of probiotic you're on or tried:*
*Duration you've been on or were on the probiotic:*
*Your results:*

Thank you so much!


----------



## mizgarnet

I am on Garden of Life Probiotics (going to the RAW version when I finish my bottle).  Been on these for 10 years on and off.  I also like Natren Healthy Trinity.  I have tried others but GofL and Natren are the only ones that have worked for me.  

Results:  flat tummy, less stinky gas, less pain, less colds, etc.

Wendy

PS...edit...I have Crohns


----------



## Emily

1. I have Crohn's
2. Tried Florastor and Culturelle
3. I've given probiotics a try about 3 different times, each probably for about a month.
4. Maybe I'm just weird but I never notice anything, nothing feels better or worse when I've taken them before


----------



## Awbrey

I use Garden of Life, I used it before I was diagnosed and I love them went off them and could tell a difference for the worst instantly.  I truly believe that they have helped me more than any medication I have and take.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

1.  My GI said I have IBD but still not sure what!
2.  I've tried Country Life brand Acidophilus capsules
3.  I took it for 2 or 3 months
4.  I didn't notice any difference in my guts, pain, digestion, or anything like that.  I did however notice that my acid reflux seemed to be worsening when I was on the probiotics.  I did a bit of googling and found that in some people, probiotics can actually worsen reflux.  So I stopped taking them.  Upon stopping, still didn't notice any difference in my guts.  Changed up my reflux meds a bit around that time so that's slowly been improving.

For those who are interested, here's a pretty good article I found about probiotics and GERD/reflux.
http://www.heartburn-remedies.com/probiotics-and-acid-reflux-do-probiotics-help-gerd/


----------



## hannaho

I have uc and crohns and I am currently taking Acidophilus Extra probiotic. Have been taking them for about a week and is a 3 month course till reviewed.x


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

I take Nutrition Now PB 8 Pro-Biotic Acidophilus

I also take a Krill oil, a mega multi-vitamin and a 5000 Ui Vitamn D

Plus two Lialda's a day and a Humira shot every two weeks.

I can't say what, if anything, the suppliments do for me.  But I take them everyday.  If I miss the lialda I start to get D almost right away.


----------



## Feather

1. Crohn's. 
2. VSL#3.
3. I took it for three years (throughout middle school), and then again last month for a couple of weeks.
4. I didn't notice any positive or negative effects of the VSL#3 while I was taking it. I stopped taking it in middle school because I wasn't noticing any benefits and I got tired of mixing it with yogurt. I stopped taking it recently because my doctor said that new studies have shown that it doesn't have any benefit for Crohn's and, in some cases, might actually have negative impacts on CD (though it's still good for UC).


----------



## Flor

I asked my doctor a question about probiotics directly and she said that Align was the only one she really trusted because it had been clinically proven to yield results.  I just started them so I do not have anecdotal evidence for you.


----------



## barmybev

I take VSL#3 have done for past 2 years seems to help when I'm on Antibiotics Bev


----------



## sararay

I have Crohns

Brand of probiotic you're on or tried: Garden of Life
Duration you've been on or were on the probiotic: Was on it 2 years.
Your results: During those two years I went into remission and was able to get off of all of my meds (while also doing gluten-free, no-sugar diet) , stopped getting chronic sinus infections, stopped getting yeast infections.

Switched to: Body Ecology CocoBiotic and starters for cultured vegetables.
Duration you've been on or were on the probiotic: Been on it for the last 6 years, but not consistently for the last two.
Your results: Been in remission for the last 7 years except for a recent fistula. Still no constipation or diarrhea or cramps. The fistula is my only "symptom" and the only reason we found it was because I was having recurring bladder infections. 

Back on maintenance meds now. I think a combination of diet, meds and probiotics is beneficial to everyone. The trick is finding the right combination for you.


----------



## Sekhmet2386

I have Crohns, I tried Culturelle and a few other lower dose probiotics, I felt better but not great, I tried GNC 50 billion and I feel AMAZING!! i switch to the 25 billion cultures with D3 bc i am deficient. I also take a very low dose Probiotic Multi and have been feeling really a ton better with them. I went off them a few days, bc i like to make sure its not mind over matter, and i felt a huge difference, i felt more bloated and just blah. Definitely try them. Oh, I also take a Multi Vitamin by GNC, I found the only Multi I can digest is a capsule or else i feel awful. Try them 

P.s. I have been on them for 5 months and have been in remission for 4.


----------



## tek254

I have Crohns. Tried Lifeways non fat Blueberry Kefir for about two months. Didnt notice any change, plus or minus. Talked to my GI about it and he said to stop because as far as he is concerned there is not enough research as of yet for IBD patients. . On a side note, my daughter has IBS and was told to start using a probiotic and has seen improvement in her abdominal pain. She is using Culterelle.  John Hopkins had a paper on probiotics however they have removed it claming more research is needed.


----------



## mnsun

*My ProBios*

I've tried many probios over the last 6 years.  Garden of Life's was OK.  Solaray OK (12bill, I think). Now (6bill OK).  UDOs (30bill Good, but expensive).  Candy Bar with Howaru strain (Good, but expensive).  Good Belly drink (Good, but expensive).  Living Streams liquid probios 2nd gen. (Better, but I may have experienced a slight shock when stopping, and expensive) I can't remember them all.  However, I do think its good to rotate multiple (at least three) probio products so your body doesn't get used to them.  Just my anecdote. 

The best bang for my buck, currently I've been taking them for 3 months, are: Jarrow EPS mixed strains (yellow/red box) and 
Jarrow IBS l. plantarum (blue/white box) and 
Jarrow Saccharomyces Boullardii plus MannaOligoSaccharides (aqua-green and white pill bottle).  MOS is a potent good sugar. SEE BOOK: Sugars That Heal by Mondoa.  Get the biggest quantity boxes.  I only take this last one once a week.  I will likely seek out another standalone S. Boulardii product.

I take at least one of each of the EPS/IBS separately without/with food a day.  Some say to take before bed without food.  I definitely notice a difference in stool appearance and no cramping when I stick to my diet.  I might add mainstream studies point out probios only stimulate the body to produce more of its own probios; so it's good to add prebios to the diet like those found in cooked plantains (banana looking things), and steamed broccoli.

I also swear by 3400mg a day--a pill with each meal or 2 with breakfast/dinner--of ENTERIC COATED omega 3s of fish oil.  I take Source Naturals Ultra Potency Fish Oil.  All products are cheapest at iherb --keep this on down low or else it will likely become a WalMart of sorts, I presume.


----------



## mnsun

I must caution 90% of probios out in big-box stores do nothing. Same with fish oil.  The Jarrow ones listed are the cheapest brand I've found with the Institut Rosell strains.  These are legit.  The Howaru strains may be good too, though expensive.


----------



## M2M

I just ordered from Market America a product  called Digestive Enzyme.. I am going to have my daughter start on it when it gets in. she is also doing omega 3 and Boswellia and some other multi vitamin and OPC3 from market america.  she is doing pretty good; not on any prescription medicine at this point.
I am hoping this Disgestive Enyzyme will even make her better; I look for anything that has anti-inflammatory agents to it.


----------



## ericb

I suggest Nature's Inner Health "Probiotic 12".  It has a physician grade blend of 12 probiotics and doesn't hit your wallet as hard as some of the other brands.  It has helped me a bunch.


----------



## mnsun

Go here for international supplement/pharma brands that sell the strains i mentioned earlier:  http://probi.se/en/partners/probis-partners/

I've found fish oil and probios to be essential, as I haven't taken pharmaceuticals for 5+ years.  They definately work for me, though I was diagnosed with a super-inflamed terminal ileum which led to a resection/appendectomy.  Crohnnies with problems more systemic or in other organs, I cannot speak to probio's effectiveness.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I used to take garden of life and felt great taking two to three a day. I now take align and think it doesn't do anything. I'll probably go back to garden of life.


----------



## Lise-Anne

I take Metagenics' lactoviden and bifoviden.  I also swear by ENTERIC COATED Omega 3 fish oils. Operative word: enteric coated so that the capsule makes it to the intestines instead of being broken down in the stomach.


----------



## Hogg

I have Crohn's and have tried Align Probiotics twice now with nasty results.  Both times I made it about 3 weeks in and had increased pain, gas, etc.  For whatever reason that brand makes me flare up pretty bad but it gets better after about 2 weeks of being off them.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Align does nothing for me.


----------



## Andrea

hey everyone.. i have chron's. i'm taking garden of life probiotics with the added HSO soil. I have only been on them a short while and am also on a 2 month taper of steroids from a recent flare. so we will see! fingers crossed!


----------



## Jessika

Crohns and celiac sufferer
I take solaray multidolpholius 12 strain - the best ever! Within one week of stopping flagyl and taking the probiotic instead I had regular stool without blood in it and my stomach behaves! I love it and I haven't taken it regularly lately where I was in the hospital but now that i'm out I'm going to start again.


----------



## lseibert

I have Crohn's 
I have used Swanson Ultimate Pro-biotic Formula: 66 billion organisms, for 4-5 years and it works great for me. I have tried others with less organisms, and I go back to these. 
I think pro-biotic's are very important to my gut health.:thumright:


----------



## Tryagain

Hi I am new to this forum and interested in members experiences with pro biotics. The most popular from this thread seems to be garden of life but I have no idea what this is. Is it garden of life primal defence probiotics people are taking ?
I am struggling to manage my Crohns, and about to start the scd diet which I would also like to supplement with some probiotic  . Grateful for any advice.
( I have terminal ideal Crohns diagnosed 11 years  ago.


----------



## Mountaingem

1. Crohn's
2. Culturelle, Florastor, Garden of Life Primal Defense, Vitacost brand
3. It took Florastor a week, all the others a 6-8 weeks
4. Florastor really improved my overall bowel condition, less gas, diarrhea, bloating, yeast infection cleared up, helped kick c. diff, clearer skin and skin generally less sensitive. Primal Defense helped skin clear and I digest food much better.

Just a note, my GI said it takes 2 weeks to a month to establish a strong bacterial colony and is dependent on regularly taking these probiotics. If you skip two days you've killed the colony, and you have to start over from scratch.


----------



## Tryagain

Thanks mountaingem that's helpful. I'll have to see if we can get anything similar prescribed in the NHS .


----------



## Crohn's 35

I read in a pharmacy mag, that we should change about our probiotics so the nasty bugs dont get used to it, we have to confuse them.


----------



## Jessika

Mountaingem said:


> 1. Crohn's
> 2. Culturelle, Florastor, Garden of Life Primal Defense, Vitacost brand
> 3. It took Florastor a week, all the others a 6-8 weeks
> 4. Florastor really improved my overall bowel condition, less gas, diarrhea, bloating, yeast infection cleared up, helped kick c. diff, clearer skin and skin generally less sensitive. Primal Defense helped skin clear and I digest food much better.
> 
> Just a note, my GI said it takes 2 weeks to a month to establish a strong bacterial colony and is dependent on regularly taking these probiotics. If you skip two days you've killed the colony, and you have to start over from scratch.


How does it kill the colony? I understand the longer you take it the better your colony thrives, but how could not taking it one day kill them?:sign0085:


----------



## Mountaingem

Culterelle and Florastor are specifically designed to die off in a few days of not taking it to prevent a bacterial overgrowth in the colon, according to my GI. So he recommends interchanging them so as Pen mentioned above you don't get a bacterial infection that has become resistant.


----------



## Steven L

I have been taking GNC ultra 75 billion complex for around three months.  I have gained 40 lbs no cramps and more energy. I started working out again, going to try going back to work for the first time in 3 years. I am 6'' 145lbs now I was 185 lost 80lbs in about 4 months. I am not 100% but the best i've felt in a long time. I also take 2 pentasa 500mg twice a day get sick dizzy light headed and hot if i'm an hour late taking the pentasa. I hope this helps I tried countless different things finally one works. Eating right and getting enough rest I think is key along with self control.


----------



## mickey

1. Crohns
2.  Natren's Healthy Trinity
3.  Have been taking them for approx. 3 weeks now
4. Almost immediate results.  Stomach bloating subsided greatly first 24 hours and has steadily declined. I can suck in my stomach and actually feel it move it; meaning the swelling has completely subsided.  Bowel movements back to normal.  Improving overall immunity, as I feel stronger in fighting viruses that have been plaguing me back and forth.  

Have previously tried probiotics from health food store, but did not find the brand that I felt really made a difference.  I felt immediate results with this one and know that a daily dose is needed for me to keep my stomach balanced.  

Side note:  also take daily garlic capsule.  Was told this is natural antibiotic for any infections in stomach; a more recent event for me.  Makes a world of difference!


----------



## jerseyjean

I have taken the ones in the vitamin, I took this on my own  nature's way.  I did not really see any difference.    My sister takes  Align and it really helps her.  

Her question to me is  is there a prescription form of probiotics,  the over the counter, can get pricey.   Do you know if there is a prescription form?  
Thanks
Jeannie


----------



## ormsklad

Crohn's, UC
Udos choice super 8
6 weeks
Your results:  less wind firmer stool!!  my gastro diet person said if they did not help in four weeks to stop as they will never help!!


----------



## Gstar

David..

I see you again searching knowledge for probiotics.. Your on the right path brother.  Probiotics and SCD will work wonders for you..

I don't know why my signature is not popping up telling my details and profile picture - maybe I'm new to the forum, thats why..  If you know why, please let me know.

Anyways..

Small bowel deals 100% with food absorption so you want to utilize the friendly genus which dominate this area and thrive.  Knowledge which has been passed down to me (knowledge from true research scientists

Streptococcus Thermophillus - lives in your mouth (1st part aiding in digestion) KEY

Lactobacillus Acidophilus - thrives in your small bowel (most important in upkeep of your villis)  Villis are the tiny hairs which absorb the broken down food molecules.

Lactobacillus Bulgaricus - aids people who suffer lactose intolerance.  The organisms break the milk sugars down for absorption.  When taking the probiotics within milk based yogurt, this KEY.

I purchase all 3 strains from a cheesemaking company in Ottawa, Ontario Canada called 'Glengarry Cheesemaking'.  The product is Yogurt 'Type IV'.  I use this product as a lactic starter to make my homemade yogurt (which is fully detailed in how to do with pictures in the Breaking the Vicious cycle website)  The counts are 750 billion / 250ml... I do not have any other knowledge regarding the many other forms of genus BUT I do know.. the yogurt works 100%!  This way of probiotic yogurt will save you tonnes of $$$..

Always store your bacteria in the freezer to help shelf life of the friendlies.


----------



## Mark74

My gi put me on align


----------



## Gstar

For those willing to try something different and make your own probiotic yogurt.  Save tonnes of $$ and acquire knowledge in regards to WHAT genus of bacterium you are consuming and WHAT it is doing for you!!  People will have dairy sensitivities at the beginning but this is normal.  Over time, it will get better! 

Knowledge base:  Breaking the Vicious Cycle - Making Probiotic Yogurt
http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/beginners_guide/yoghurt/yoghurt.htm

Understand only 3 strains are required.  Heal your small bowel first so you can absorb food properly and then allow the SCD diet to take care of your large bowel to starve out the pathogens.

I purchase my 3 strains from Glengarry Cheesemaking Supplies in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.  The product I purchase is Abiasa - Yogurt Type IV.
http://glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/starterscultures.htm

I follow the SCD how to do method and utilize the Abiasa as my starter.  End result - 750 billion counts / 250ml.  Thousands of people follow this recipe with great success.


----------



## wolfem

I take, or was taking (ran out) therbiotics complete by Klaire Labs which was recommended by my naturopathic doctor.  They are expensive but have been the only ones that work really well for me.  I have very little issues while on them.  They have a very similar formulation to Garden of Life probiotics except they have a few more strains and are allergen free.  

12 species and 25+billion per capsule


----------



## ormsklad

Hi

I have just been told by a friend to try BowelCalm  http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/  I know its a UK link but I understand you can get it in the US.  They show research on how it works for IBD


----------



## Garbanzo

For me probiotics seem to really help the most! But I do have to cycle them...seems like my gut flora wants out smart them. Anyhow these work for me

1.Culterelle
2.Jarrows- 
3.Goodbelly shots

And also digestive enzymes...I use NOW, Jarrow Trader joes etc.


----------



## mvond5

Tryagain said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and interested in members experiences with pro biotics. The most popular from this thread seems to be garden of life but I have no idea what this is. Is it garden of life primal defence probiotics people are taking ?
> I am struggling to manage my Crohns, and about to start the scd diet which I would also like to supplement with some probiotic  . Grateful for any advice.
> ( I have terminal ideal Crohns diagnosed 11 years  ago.


Be very careful on the supplements you take while on the SCD diet.  The Freeda vitamins are a great choice until you have time to research.  Look in the back of the Breaking the visious Cycle book for the addresses.


----------



## mvond5

Matthew, 14 year old son, started VSL#3DS on Friday.  I split the package into 4 yogurt containers.  He has eaten 1 yogurt each night at bed time.  First couple of days his stamach was a little crampy, but this morning it appears that no more crampy stamach. His bowels have improved as well


----------



## kss

1. Crohn's 
2. I'm currently taking Garden of Life Primal Defense ULTRA
3. I started about a year a half ago but only started getting good results...
4. Great results now that I know to take it on a empty stomach. It's made a huge difference. I take only 2 a day. One at night before I got to bed and another in the morning as soon as I get up. It cuts down on gas and bloating and I usually don't have diarrhea anymore. I think I only have about 2 or 3 bowel movements a day as opposed to like 10 a day.


----------



## mickey

another thing that may help is digestive enzymes, in addition to the probiotics.  I have found them to be a defiinate improvement, when times are tough!  Hang in there!  i am not aware of prescription probiotics, but perhaps your doc will know insurance rules/regs on that and see if there is a way to help.


----------



## mvond5

wolfem said:


> I take, or was taking (ran out) therbiotics complete by Klaire Labs which was recommended by my naturopathic doctor.  They are expensive but have been the only ones that work really well for me.  I have very little issues while on them.  They have a very similar formulation to Garden of Life probiotics except they have a few more strains and are allergen free.
> 
> 12 species and 25+billion per capsule


Wow I just looked up the Therbiotics and it looks really good and less expensive than the VSL#3DS.  Thanks


----------



## warn81

I have trouble swallowing pills. Is it okay to open them and pour it in water? I'm taking pb8 and my doc gave me align.


----------



## If*

hey gstar, just found an organic lactose free yogurt - im hoping to drag out my yogurt maker and use it as a starter. 
I started on probiotics (again). Now tying Swansons brand and can actually feel a difference. Very early but less bloating for sure. 
I am looking for a 2nd brand to switch it up. 

Some hospitals here give probiotics after surgery now. I was impressed


----------



## BayAreaChronie

Goodbelly big shots. But it isnt gluten free. 
Not sure if this strain does anything at all, but seems to have good (if not false) reviews.


----------



## Tjbandek

I have crohns and have VSL#3 plus yoghurt every day. Not saying it will cure you, but it has alleviated my symptoms. See my road the past 8 mths here https://www.myanytimechallenge.com/p/entry/5371b69ee308b29a7b00000f#.U3MCmBYazCQ


----------



## xeridea

Read some interesting background on Bacillus Subtilis. Identified during WWII as treatment for dysentery by German North African Corps. Isolated strain after observing indigenous folks not succumbing to same issues because they ingested fresh camel dung (shout-out to FMT folks). Lost favor during '50s as antibiotics gained in popularity. Still available as pro-biotic in some European/Middle Eastern countries. But more interestingly, most accessible source is in Asian fermented soy product such as Japanese Natto. Generally not considered toxinogenic/pathogenic, after consult with your doctor, might be worth investigation. Here is one paper that studied the effect of this bacteria on IBD model in rodents, specifically, induced colitis.


----------



## Sef0912

I have Crohn's and started VSL#3 about a week and half ago.  All I have noticed so far is that I actually feel full after drinking it in water or combining it with yogurt and do not have dark circles under my eyes. (Some of this may be contributed to medication, though, as well, as we are working on finding the right medications for CD.)


----------



## LHJ

What an interesting thread! Loved all the information!


----------



## thike1966

Hello Everyone,
I'm on 4 Floristar and and 2 Renew Life 50 Billion a day, recommended by the nutritionist at my GI's office. But at $6 a day retail I  luckily get them at Amazon for half the cost. Unfortunately my Floristar was delayed for two weeks. A few days after I ran out, my cleared acne returned likely due to yesast reimurging in my gut. I get green in my poop. My doctor said that's fine and that the probiotics are working.

I'm fighting this war with medicines, probiotics, vitamins and homeopathic such as oregano oil and turmeric and ginger tea.I stfarted Humira yesterday and I am looking forward to the elusive remission I've been searching for the last 8 months.

I read a book called The Biome Solution by Robynne Chutkan, who clearly explained how in the gut we have a very active system that is highly responsible for our health. The balancing act of Good and Bad bacteria and Bad yeast.

So much to learn and grow from this odyssey. So I think the most important thing for me is to stay informed and be the conductor of the concert of influences from my doctors, nutritionist and good and sometimes insane internet.


----------



## cmack

I think you are on the right track with both the education and diet experimentation. It may sound a little cheesy, but we really are what we eat!


----------



## thike1966

cmack said:


> I think you are on the right track with both the education and diet experimentation. It may sound a little cheesy, but we really are what we eat!


Thank you for this and all your posts and hugs


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Interesting. 
I will mention the Floristar and Renew Life to my GI on Friday. 

I am taking Culturelle Probiotics right now and I have heard there are WAY better options out there. ( My sister bought me a big box of Culturelle at CostCo. ) 

But at even $3 a day that is $90 a month, the Floristar/Renew Life is too pricey for me.

Your GI has a Nutritionist in their office ? Hmmm. 

Take Care.


----------



## RenLPC

I have Crohn's

I used to take "Now" brand probiotics for a few years, 50 billion strength with 10 different strands of bacteria.  Honestly, I never noticed any difference from them and started to question if they were helping.

I tried a couple other different brands just to test them out, can't remember the other brands off the top of my head.  But, no probiotics ever helped me.

Then I read some articles online that stated there is actually research saying that probiotics can worsen symptoms for individuals with Crohn's, but could be helpful for other forms of IBD.

I don't take any now, just vitamin D and B12, and try to eat a balanced diet to get everything else I need and that seems to be working well.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

I want to start taking VSL#3. CVS says they have a bottle in stock. 60 capsules. Over $60.
I was diagnosed with Crohns in April and right now I am taking one Culturelle capsule every other day.
Any opinions or reviews on VSL#3 ?
Should I call my GI before I start taking it ?
My current treatment is 6mp pill and Humira pen injections.
I take B12 and D3 every day.
Thank You.


----------



## cmack

I would ask the doc to be sure. I'm pretty sure it's okay though. Many people with bowel diseases that I know of have been taking it. My chiropractor even says it's a good Idea. Just make sure it's been refrigerated. I took the sachets and they were regular flavor not the lemon. (I heard lemon is yuck) I think the capsules must be new, they should do the same thing as the sachets.  If you have any other questions feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## my little penguin

Capsules are more expensive than the packets 
Vsl#3 comes in otc packets 
And prescription (double strength ) packets

Ds GI writes for the double strength packets 
One per day 

Then you would need 8-9 capsules a day to equal one packet 
Definitely check woth your GI 

It has helped Ds But is very pricey and not covered by insurance even woth a script 

He has been on it for 4-5 years


----------



## cmack

I didn't realize the capsules are lower strength, I have never seen them here in Canada. I found the sachets to be just fine. I know it's expensive but you only seem to need to take it every day for the first couple months... after that I was advised by my doc to take once a week or so for maintenance. If you have to take another course of antibiotics you would have to repeat the two months of daily use. Ever since I started using VSL#3 I have not needed any antibiotics...thank goodness. I know it made a big difference after I restored my gut flora.

Cheers!


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Thank You everyone.
I have a follow-up appointment at my Gastroenterologists office with their Family Nurse Practitioner on July 9th [ I started taking the 6mp pill on May 12th and the Humira on June 11th.] I will ask her questions about VSL#3. I would spend the money on the sachets but only if I took the VSL#3 on a short term basis. 
( Like 3 months maybe? ) I couldn't afford it to take it longer than that. I am already putting doctor/prescription stuff on my charge card now.. It is not covered by my health insurance company. Anyhow, I will do some more price comparisons and thinking before I buy anything. 
Lynda


----------



## my little penguin

So at least in the US
Otc vsl#3 packet are 450 billon per packet 
Prescription vsl#3 double strength is 900 billon per packet 
Capsules are 112.5 billon per capsule 

60 capsules about $60
Double strength prescription packets ($120) for 20 packets 
So even if you take 1/4 packet a day 
Much cheaper 

Ds does a whole packet a day 
But also takes daily abx for other GI issues


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Going to mention the VSL#3 to my FNP at my GI's office tomorrow.
I'm guessing she probably won't even know what it is.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

cmack said:


> I would ask the doc to be sure. I'm pretty sure it's okay though. Many people with bowel diseases that I know of have been taking it. My chiropractor even says it's a good Idea. Just make sure it's been refrigerated. I took the sachets and they were regular flavor not the lemon. (I heard lemon is yuck) I think the capsules must be new, they should do the same thing as the sachets.  If you have any other questions feel free to give me a shout.


Thank you for answering. 
I bought a box of the VSL#3 sachets, 30 sachets. 
No flavor.
I am going to take 1/2 a sachet a day.
Then it will last me two months.
It is in my fridge.
I will start taking it tomorrow, Thursday. 
Can I mix it with apple juice?
I paid almost $90.
CVS ordered the sachets for me and I picked them up the next day. 
My CVS is only 1 mile away and very convenient and the people who work at the pharmacy are really nice. .


----------



## my little penguin

The packets can be mixed in anything cold 
Applesauce yogurt 
Juice
Nothing with carbonated bubbles or warm

You want a string taste to cover up the powder taste 

Ds has used cherry kool aid
Orange Gatorade 
Lemonade 
Ice tea

Milder drinks didn’t help the taste 
Use a whisk or blender bottle to break up the clumps 

Expect more cramping when you first start for a few days to a week as the gut biome is changing 
Then it calms down 

Good luck


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Thanks for all the help. Took 1/2 a packet in a yogurt at 12 noon today.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Lynda Lynda said:


> Thanks for all the help. Took 1/2 a packet in a yogurt at 12 noon today.
> [emoji846]


The VSL is good but its only doctor recommended because they spent money to do a study and doctors require that to recomend it.   In my experience any good quality probiotoc, quality meaning good reviews on Amazon etc., is probably going to give very similar if not exactly the same results at much less cost.  In fact different products probably work differently for each of us.  So try a few.

I've been using  Absonutrix Probiotic Maximum Strength 50 Billion Per Capsule Multi-Strain - 100 Capsules for $17 a bottle and have had excellent results.   I look for high cfu counts because its hard to take too much probiotic.  Good luck!


----------



## Lynda Lynda

stinky : I don't know what you mean by "doctor recommended." I was the one who mentioned this VSL#3 to my Family Nurse Practioner at my Gastroenterologists office this past Monday. I mentioned the VSL#3 to my FNP and she said it would be okay for me to take it. I prefer the sachets because I already take so many pills each day and I don't want to add another pill, so I don't want to take the tablets. The next time I purchase the sachets I will go online and research the prices. I only went to my CVS location THIS time because the location is close and convenient. I have been a customer there for 8 years. Thanks for your input and your suggestions. 
Take Care.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

I bought the VSL#3 sachets [ unflavored ] at my CVS Pharmacy. 30 packets cost almost $90. I have started to take 1/2 packet a day. The box will last me two months. I can do some price comparisons the next time I buy it. My FNP said it was ok for me to take it. The first day I mixed it with yogurt and I could not taste it or smell it when it was mixed with the cold yogurt. The second day I tried it in cold tapioca pudding and the pudding tasted different and I just ate it fast. Whoa, today I mixed it with cold water and it smelled nasty. I almost threw up just smelling it. So I added cold apple juice to it and chugged it down. So, I guess yogurt is on my shopping list and apple juice.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

crohnicaly stinky said:


> The VSL is good but its only doctor recommended because they spent money to do a study and doctors require that to recomend it.   In my experience any good quality probiotoc, quality meaning good reviews on Amazon etc., is probably going to give very similar if not exactly the same results at much less cost.  In fact different products probably work differently for each of us.  So try a few.
> 
> I've been using  Absonutrix Probiotic Maximum Strength 50 Billion Per Capsule Multi-Strain - 100 Capsules for $17 a bottle and have had excellent results.   I look for high cfu counts because its hard to take too much probiotic.  Good luck!


Oh, I just looked at my VSL#3 box and it says 450 billion bacteria per packet and I am starting with 1/2 packet a day. So that's 225 per day. I'd have to 
take almost five [ 50 billion ] pills a day to equal 225 a day.

I already take 15 prescription pills a day and 3 vitamin pills. 

But you are correct, my VSL box does say "must be used under medical supervision." But it is OTC and not a prescription.  Sorry this is so long.


----------



## cmack

I tried water too... Kinda like sawdust...Yuck! I hope you feel the benefits soon.


----------



## my little penguin

Definitely mix it with something
Your GI NP is aware so you are using it woth a docs office knowledge 

I will say we go with what works for DS 
His GI said it takes a month to repopulate the gut 

Ds has a lot of rectal inflammation which responds very well to vsl #3

Hope your get good results


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Can this stuff help with internal hemorrhoids !


----------



## cmack

Lynda Lynda said:


> Can this stuff help with internal hemorrhoids !


Yes! It can by helping you to have easier and more normal bowel movements. I found it really helped me in that way. Staying hydrated is extremely important too, as is the slow introduction of small amounts of fiber to feed the new probiotics. Tiny steps.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Chris. Thanks. 
I ate some things last week that caused me severe constipation and I was straining so hard to have a BM for a few days. What do you know, on the morning of my FNP appointment I have a large BM and I look in the toilet and it is full of bright red blood !  Haven't had that happen since 2016. Since it was rare, I took photos and I even inspected the poop [ so I could tell my FNP about it. ] She told me to call if it happened again. She also inspected my "bottom." 

The next day blood too, but less. Then no blood after that on the following days. I am in communication with my FNP about it.

After I told her about the bloody BM [ during my appointment] she casually mentioned "flare" and "prednisone." 
I thought to myself, "hell no!" [ I don't want that prednisone.] 

I believe that an internal hemorrhoid has gotten very angry and enlarged due to that straining. So I decided back to liquids for a short while until my bowels are softer. Also using hemmoroid ointment. Only taking one Cholestyramine Packet a day instead of two right now, as the powder can cause constipation. My FNP knows what I am doing and she has made her recommendations. 

So if this VSL can help even a little bit for hemorrhoids that would be nice. I have the 6mp pill and Humira too, which I assume will help with inflammation [ but ONLY in the digestive tract ? ]

My BM's are going to have to be real loose in order for this internal hemorrhoid to shrink. Well, every day is an "experiment" when a person has an IBD. 

My FNP said more water too. Yikes. I am trying to keep track but I am only half way there. 

Fun


----------



## my little penguin

Lynda Lynda 
Ds has rectal prolapse (chronic issue for 8 years)
So if his stools are too firm things go bad quickly 
His GI has him on a daily maintainence dose of miralax to make sure things are always on the softer side 

Might be worth asking about


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Thanks MLP.
My FNP said I could take Miralax too.


----------



## ImaCannuck

Hi All,

I have Crohn's and have used probiotics before but didn't really notice a big change. I've been reading your posts and I don't recognize a lot of the brands. Are they US products and if so where is the best place to purchase them and ultimately ship to Canada? Any advice is greatly appreciated.
-----------------------------------------------------
Diagnosed age 40...told by a non GI that I was too old to be diagnosed...what a quack....
Treatment? Managing through diet, medicinal cannabis, Zantac and positive thoughts....
But is that working? For now...but surgery is in my future....

:ghug:


----------



## cmack

I would call your local pharmacy and ask if they can get VSL#3 sachets. You should ask your doctor if it's okay to take before hand because it isn't cheap. I take the plain kind in my smoothies and it has helped a lot (I was told lemon flavor is gross). I took it every day for two months and now take one sachet a week or so for maintenance. Make sure it's kept refrigerated or it loses potency quickly. Best wishes.


----------



## ImaCannuck

Does anyone know if VSL#3 sachets have a DIN number? Can my GI prescribe them? I'm hoping insurance might cover them? Thoughts?


----------



## cmack

You can get VSL#3 without a prescription in Canada. It isn't covered on regular medical. It's 100 bucks a month and it helped me to have way more normal gut behavior. If you can afford a couple hundred bucks your life likely will improve from this probiotic. The effects are long lasting but must be repeated from the start every time you have a course of antibiotics. Best wishes.


----------

